# My new kitten :-)



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi all

As some off you may know i have been after a kitten for a while now, at last i have got one 2 days ago :2thumb:still not got a name for him yet tho.Here is a pic off him: victory::no1:











Paul


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

awww that is cute i love kittens


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jaggers said:


> awww that is cute i love kittens


 
Thank you


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

This is ours, hes about a yr old now though but still plays like he was 12 week old


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jaggers said:


> This is ours, hes about a yr old now though but still plays like he was 12 week old
> 
> image


 
Awww very cute


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's gorgeous, but very small! Do you mind if I ask how old he is?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> He's gorgeous, but very small! Do you mind if I ask how old he is?


I was thinking the same, he looks tiny tiny

very very cute


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

He is very cute :flrt:

I do hope your kitten gets to live a long happy life as a housecat rather than being allow to free range and become another road death statistic or taken to train fighting dogs etc. :2thumb: Free roaming cats are a very outdated idea and the world is simply no longer safe to introduce a young cat to free roaming. They will not miss what they never had.



feorag said:


> He's gorgeous, but very small! Do you mind if I ask how old he is?


Shame people do not put the care into breeding and buying kittens that they hopefully would into a puppy. Still many more people willing to take a kitten home long before the 12 weeks they are meant to, so many infact I think you would have a hard time finding a moggy whose "breeder" was willing to keep them to 12 weeks.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

beautiful kittens both look very young though.

top one looks a bit like has silver mau in there?


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> beautiful kittens both look very young though.
> 
> top one looks a bit like has silver mau in there?


 
yeah it looks like it to me


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kare said:


> He is very cute :flrt:
> 
> I do hope your kitten gets to live a long happy life as a housecat rather than being allow to free range and become another road death statistic or taken to train fighting dogs etc. :2thumb: Free roaming cats are a very outdated idea and the world is simply no longer safe to introduce a young cat to free roaming. They will not miss what they never had.
> 
> ...


Right afew things need clearing up before anyone pm's me with silly comments about my kitten, it is 7 weeks old and yes now i know it was to young to go away from its mother so that is no fault of mine what so ever.if i new at the time i would not off had it.
I took the kitten to the vets and my vet told me even tho it is too young to leave its mother its very fit and healthy and just to keep my eye on it.
So please can people stop pm'ing me with silly coments

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

He's gorgeous. All the cats I've ever had have been taken away from mum too young for one reason or another.

The three sisters growing up my mum hand reared as they were dumped in the canal. They learnt alot from one another though so weren't too bad behaviourally

Libby we got at about 12 weeks but we were the second home she'd gone to. (she'd been kept solo throughout)

And Phoenix I was told on the phone was 12 weeks..got there the owner said 9 weeks..we think about 4 in all truthfulness, and she was most definitely the runt. We asked the 'breeder' if we could pay for her now and keep her with mum until she was 10 weeks and got told 'no' she 'wanted rid' and would give her to the first interested party. So all common sense went out the window and we took her right to the vets where we got her wormed and taken home. She wasn't walking properly at the 'breeders' house, the 'breeder' hadn't given them proper kitten food, her idea of weaning was to leave mums biscuits down and they'd pick it up from there...apart from she couldn't even chew properly at this stage! She was very sickly for weeks after we brought her home and although her growth was stunted by the :censor: start she had in life she's doing well now.

What I will say is this... do expect him to be a little clingier than the norm. Libby is VERY clingy with my partner and Phoenix is very clingy with me...to the point where she suckles from my earlobe (yes really :lol2. She's 10 or so months now.

Libby and Phoenix both struggled with bite inhibition. They didn't know what was too hard as they had had no siblings/mother to correct them. Phoenix isn't as bad as Libby was, as she had Libby to learn from, from a very young age, and in time she's passed a little of that back to Libby who was kept solo for three years. 

I would say don't 'roughhouse'/use fingers for play...you probably know this already, but with kittens that are a little younger, bite inhibition like I've said can be an issue and as they grow it will soon blooming well hurt. My darling other half did this with Libby as a kitten, and as a result I had many scratches/bites that drew blood, all whilst she was 'playing' as she had no idea of what was too hard. And for the record I didn't use fingers for play, these occassionas were just when I went to stroke her, but partner had instilled in her that fingers = play :bash:

Common sense things like Kitten food until 12 months I'm assuming you know, so I shall just wish you the best of luck with the little cutie, and hope you keep us updated with piccys of his progress :flrt:


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Esarosa said:


> He's gorgeous. All the cats I've ever had have been taken away from mum too young for one reason or another.
> 
> The three sisters growing up my mum hand reared as they were dumped in the canal. They learnt alot from one another though so weren't too bad behaviourally
> 
> ...


hi
thanks for that yes he is clingier every where i go he has to go or he will cry for me lol.and all he does is sleep at the moment lol

paul


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

ukpaul30 said:


> hi
> thanks for that yes he is clingier every where i go he has to go or he will cry for me lol.and all he does is sleep at the moment lol
> 
> paul



Yeah, I get Phoenix alerting visitors to the house if I so much as dare nip to the loo and close the door. Rather embarassing. 

Cats do sleep a lot anyways but you've got the mad half hours to look forward too, and the kamikaze leaps/climbing...oh it's all fun and games...and lots of panicking if they're as brain dead as my two. They have no sense of self preservation whatsoever..hence why they're both housecats :lol2:


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Esarosa said:


> Yeah, I get Phoenix alerting visitors to the house if I so much as dare nip to the loo and close the door. Rather embarassing.
> 
> Cats do sleep a lot anyways but you've got the mad half hours to look forward too, and the kamikaze leaps/climbing...oh it's all fun and games...and lots of panicking if they're as brain dead as my two. They have no sense of self preservation whatsoever..hence why they're both housecats :lol2:


 lol yes he wakes up for 3 mins at a time for food/drink and toilet then he has his mad run around then gets back onto me and falls asleep lol.
sorry i dont call him by his name as he does not have one yet :blush::blush:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

have people really Pm'd you?


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> have people really Pm'd you?


Yes when i say people i just mean 2 people to have a go at me saying how young he is BLA BLA BLA


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

ukpaul30 said:


> Right afew things need clearing up before anyone pm's me with silly comments about my kitten, it is 7 weeks old and yes now i know it was to young to go away from its mother so that is no fault of mine what so ever.if i new at the time i would not off had it.
> I took the kitten to the vets and my vet told me even tho it is too young to leave its mother its very fit and healthy and just to keep my eye on it.
> So please can people stop pm'ing me with silly coments
> 
> ...


Not sure why you are quoting mine. As my is saying there are so many taking cats early that you would be hard pressed to get a breeder of a moggy to hold on to kittens until the correct time. In a way I was defending rather than blaming you. 

I find the your post very hard to read, however I think the gist that it is not your fault you didn't know that cats are meant to stay with their mother until 12 weeks a little odd. Surely that is information it is very much your job to research and know? However as I said originally, even if you did know that you would be hard pressed to find a cheap cat from someone willing to hold on to a kitten for that long. No profit in not spaying your cat if you have had to keep and feed their kittens for 12 weeks is there?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I hope I'm not included in those 2 cos you pm'd me, not the other way around.

Good advice from Katie and if I were you I'd follow it to the letter. Bite inhibition is the most important thing a kitten learns from its mother and siblings and at 7 weeks old it's not old enough to have learned that yet.


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

feorag said:


> I hope I'm not included in those 2 cos you pm'd me, not the other way around.
> 
> Good advice from Katie and if I were you I'd follow it to the letter. Bite inhibition is the most important thing a kitten learns from its mother and siblings and at 7 weeks old it's not old enough to have learned that yet.


 
Hi no am not on about your pm feorag, :2thumb:
your right i did pm you first to tell you his age as if i posted it on here i know people would jump on my back lol


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kare said:


> Not sure why you are quoting mine. As my is saying there are so many taking cats early that you would be hard pressed to get a breeder of a moggy to hold on to kittens until the correct time. In a way I was defending rather than blaming you.
> 
> I find the your post very hard to read, however I think the gist that it is not your fault you didn't know that cats are meant to stay with their mother until 12 weeks a little odd. Surely that is information it is very much your job to research and know? However as I said originally, even if you did know that you would be hard pressed to find a cheap cat from someone willing to hold on to a kitten for that long. No profit in not spaying your cat if you have had to keep and feed their kittens for 12 weeks is there?


even if i did do my research before i got the kitten i prob would off still had him anyway as i know that i will take very good care off him : victory:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Can i jump in here, paul got the kitten off me and our vet said 6-8 weeks old was suitable for them to go, so as a vet said this we assumed this was correct info, obviously buy everyones comments it was incorrect, but if a qualified vet tells people something about common domestic pets such as cats i'm inclined to beleive them, obviously that was a mistake Paul - hope the kitten is doing ok and hope he's settling in. :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i did wonder why there were two kitten threads going on at once...?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So do you now understand why I said what I said on the other thread?

Vets deal with sick animals, not animals with behavioural problems and as you can see from Katie (Esarosa's) post, one of the biggest problems with kittens taken away from their mother at too young an age is "bite inhibition" and clinginess. A vet wouldn't deal with this problem - behaviourist would.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

feorag said:


> So do you now understand why I said what I said on the other thread?
> 
> Vets deal with sick animals, not animals with behavioural problems and as you can see from Katie (Esarosa's) post, one of the biggest problems with kittens taken away from their mother at too young an age is "bite inhibition" and clinginess. A vet wouldn't deal with this problem - behaviourist would.


well we just assumed a vet would no these simple questions, obviously we were wrong, but i cant go back in time, all i can do is hope that they turn out fine, healthy and settle in well, P.s appoliges to the owners of the new kittens we were misinformed by a person we trusted and thought new better


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Also if anyone can come up with any names for him as i dont have one yet :blush::whistling2:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

ukpaul30 said:


> Also if anyone can come up with any names for him as i dont have one yet :blush::whistling2:


my GF called him monkey nuts if that helps, or is it a bit inappropiate :lol2:


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

azza23 said:


> my GF called him monkey nuts if that helps, or is it a bit inappropiate :lol2:


 haha,cant really call him that, :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Solo...cause he is on his own?
Claude...get it?
Mylo
Dennis
Mercury
Cynnar-means early in welsh...
wythnos- means weeks in welsh
Presto... means early in Italian...
lol


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Moncai- monkey in irish
Simio-monkey in esperanto
Singe-monkey in french
Manna- monkey in belarusian


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

My 2 cats when I had them were too young to leave there mum, but the sellers wouldn't hold them so I took them, I had no issues with biting but they were both pretty bad at sucking your tee shirts or fingers etc. If you were in bed they would suck the covers. I think this is why I had such issues with allergies with them.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

He's so cute, and he'll grow fast enough! I got my little girl at only 6 weeks, the breeder said she was 8 wks, but when I worked the dates out she wasn't..she's also very clingy, and at 22 months still sucks the shoulder of my jumper! I gave her half Sister a home 4 weeks later (she was the only one who never got a home, and a viewer said she was ugly!) and she's much more confident and can take or leave company. Maddie has grown into a lovely cat, as has her Sister Chilli, but Maddie loves company and spends most of the day inside with me, Chilli goes out in the morning and comes back at teatime and treats the place like hotel :lol2:


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheyenne said:


> He's so cute, and he'll grow fast enough! I got my little girl at only 6 weeks, the breeder said she was 8 wks, but when I worked the dates out she wasn't..she's also very clingy, and at 22 months still sucks the shoulder of my jumper! I gave her half Sister a home 4 weeks later (she was the only one who never got a home, and a viewer said she was ugly!) and she's much more confident and can take or leave company. Maddie has grown into a lovely cat, as has her Sister Chilli, but Maddie loves company and spends most of the day inside with me, Chilli goes out in the morning and comes back at teatime and treats the place like hotel :lol2:


 ahhhh thats the life eh :lol2:


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Well I think he is totally adorable. I would have a cat in a heartbeat (and I've got a real soft spot for tabbies) but my OH has become allergic to them so I have to content myself with snakes!

As for a name if you like a little irony how about Max? He has got a lovely M on his forehead! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Agate said:


> As for a name if you like a little irony how about Max? He has got a lovely M on his forehead!


If you believe cat 'lore' the 'M' stands for Mary! so that would indeed by ironic :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Esarosa said:


> Yeah, I get Phoenix alerting visitors to the house if I so much as dare nip to the loo and close the door. Rather embarassing.
> 
> Cats do sleep a lot anyways but you've got the mad half hours to look forward too, and the kamikaze leaps/climbing...oh it's all fun and games...and lots of panicking if they're as brain dead as my two. They have no sense of self preservation whatsoever..hence why they're both housecats :lol2:


Haha I have this kind of thing ALL the time from my 2 boys but that is just down to their breed, I am under no circumstances allowed in the bathroom alone(one even sits IN the shower with me) and must have at least one cat escort with me at all times when in the house! :lol:


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> If you believe cat 'lore' the 'M' stands for Mary! so that would indeed by ironic :lol2:


Ah I don't know that story! Been out of the cat world for too long. I really miss my furries :-(


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> So do you now understand why I said what I said on the other thread?
> 
> Vets deal with sick animals, not animals with behavioural problems and as you can see from Katie (Esarosa's) post, one of the biggest problems with kittens taken away from their mother at too young an age is "bite inhibition" and clinginess. A vet wouldn't deal with this problem - behaviourist would.


100% agree, and this is where Simba struggles, i had him and his mum and his sisters with me (i was fostering them). Unfortauntly his sisters died, and his mum got too ill to breast feed, so she had to leave. I ended up with just simba, at a very young age. This has meant i'm now 'stuck' with (i love him to bits) ... a very sketchy cat.
- he can be aggressive
- he bites, HARD
- he attacks feet/hands
- he doesnt like being picked up
- he doesnt like playing with other cats 
- very needy
- humps everything thats mine - as i hand reared him 

etc etc etc


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

My kitten bites much harder than any other kitten I've had before, I thought 8weeks was when most kittens were sold (but I see now that it should be about 13). Him learning to play fetch is just begining to save my hands, though he still bites much too hard sometimes, it is cute that he brings his fluffy thing up to me to play, but if he can't find it... ouch! 

Cute kitten(s) though :flrt:


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for everyones comments,he just plays and sleeps at the moment,if he did nip ya like he has done once or twice he gets put in his place lol.
one thing i am keeping my eye open for is him using them sharp nails on my brand new sofa :gasp:lol.
Like i have said before he has been the vets to check him out and all is ok.got to take him back next week for worms and fleas treatment: victory:

Paul


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Did you decide on a name?


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Did you decide on a name?


 
No not yet just looking at your names that you have listed thanks :no1:.
never new it would be this hard to get the right name for him lol

Paul


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

You're welcome.
Here are some more ideas
Cluedo
*******
Shylo
Mono
Binka
Ninja
Fred
Jinx


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Will have a crack at name ideas... (apologies if any have already been mentioned, haven't read the entire thread!) 

Mogget
Toast
Maru
Nano
Blaize
Moogle
Tibs

:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My friends are great entertainers - they love their food and drink and having guests to feed and fill with drink (the only time I've left their home (which is 2 hours away) sober is when I've gone on my own. If my husband comes with me I'm usually in a drunken sleep before we reach the M6 (5 miles away)

Consequently most of their cats are named after food or drink - like Bolly (whose registered name is Abfab Bollinger) Pasta (Macca Ronni) Dom (Perignon) they've also had a Toast , Takisker, Pumpkin Peaches and a few more whose names escape me at the minute. :lol2:


----------

